# Nautical News & Views from Yesteryear



## K urgess

Occasional sort of "All Our Yesterdays" (remember that?) with a nautical theme.
Been sorting and throwing/passing on piles of old mags and newsprint.
These will be a series of such things that may be of interest.
Feel free to join in.

Sad start from the Weekly Illustrated News from October 1936.


----------



## aleddy

*Nautical News*

Expect you should get a few on this Disaster
Cheers 
Ted


----------



## John_F

A cutting from the Daily Telegraph in 1969 regarding the Board of Trade Inquiry into the loss of the British Crown at Umm Said (lovely place) on August 20 1968. The cause of the explosion was eventually put down to a sparking commutator in the air conditioning unit in the officers' smoke room. 19 officers & crew lost their lives.


----------



## K urgess

*World's Proudest Sailing Ships Runs Aground*

Weekly Illustrated news April 1936


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

From the weekly bound edition of the Daily Sketch for 1st June 1953.


----------



## K urgess

*Australian Warship Berths at Tower Bridge*

From the Illustrated London News, 13th August, 1955, issue.


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

From the Illustrated London News, 4th November, 1950, edition.


----------



## K urgess

*The Last of the Majestic*

From the Weekly Illustrated News, 27th February 1936


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

From the Illustrated London News, 18th February, 1961, edition


----------



## K urgess

*Mombasa - Opening of Major Extensions to the Harbour*

From the Illustrated London News, 18th February, 1961, edition


----------



## Pat McCardle

John_F said:


> A cutting from the Daily Telegraph in 1969 regarding the Board of Trade Inquiry into the loss of the British Crown at Umm Said (lovely place) on August 20 1968. The cause of the explosion was eventually put down to a sparking commutator in the air conditioning unit in the officers' smoke room. 19 officers & crew lost their lives.


Was there ever any award given to the Donkeyman? A very brave man(Thumb)


----------



## John_F

Pat McCardle said:


> Was there ever any award given to the Donkeyman? A very brave man(Thumb)


Pat,
I don't know if the courage shown by Abdul Karim Dawood was ever recognised, either by one of the National Institutions or by BP. One member of this site - Graham Wallace - may be able to throw some light on the incident as he has done much research into the tragedy.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

From the Illustrated London News, 13th August, 1955.

It's interesting to note that a lot of adverts during this period, for many diverse products, used naval, Merchant or Royal, imagery as an example of excellence.


----------



## K urgess

*Submarine Oberon Commissioned at Chatham*

From the Illustrated London News, 9th February, 1961


----------



## mikeg

Fascinating. Whats the large blimp f'ard for?

Mike


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

From the Illustrated London News, 4th November, 1950.

Dangerous stuff this car designing!


----------



## K urgess

*Southampton Dock Fire*

From the Weekly Illustrated News, June 1936


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

Marconi 50th Anniversary of spanning the Atlantic.
From the Illustrated London News, 8th December, 1951


----------



## K urgess

*Largest Passenger Ship ever built in America*

From the Illustrated London News, 8th December, 1951


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

I'm sure we all agree with this sentiment.
From the Illustrated London News, 4th November, 1950.


----------



## K urgess

*Oronsay Burns At Barrow in Furness*

From the Illustrated London News, 28th October, 1950.


----------



## Norm

Marconi Sahib said:


> From the Illustrated London News, 13th August, 1955.
> 
> It's interesting to note that a lot of adverts during this period, for many diverse products, used naval, Merchant or Royal, imagery as an example of excellence.


Must have been a great party. Nobody saying anything except "Pink Plymouth Please" all night. Degenerating into "Shpink Shplymouth Shpleeze". !!
LOL.

[=P]


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

From the Illustrated London News, 18th February, 1961.

Unfortunately nowadays the first sentence is somewhat reversed!


----------



## robertblack36

Many thanks for the photo Fubar. My elder brother sailed on her. I do not have a photo ....I do now,thanks again.
Rgds. Robert


----------



## robertblack36

Mikeg, I believe that the Bump is the Sonar equipment.
rgds. Robert.


----------



## K urgess

*Star of Malta Aground*

From the Illustrated London News, 29th July, 1955.


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

From the Daily Sketch special Coronation week edition, June 1953.


----------



## Trader

*Manchester Vanguard, St. Lawrence River, 1957*

This photo was taken by the bosun of the "Manchester Vanguard" when we got stuck in the ice in December 1957 between Montreal and Sorel on the St. Lawrence River, Canada. We should have been home for Christmas but didn't make it. When we got back to Manchester the bosun took the photos to the Manchester Guardian who published them and gave him 2 Guineas.

The guy in the oilskin is me knocking the ice off the windlass.

Trader.


----------



## K urgess

*Fairmile Coal Barge for Export*

Both from the Illustrated London News, 8th December, 1951.

HSE where are you? All that way without a motorway in sight!
Didn't know Cardiff was that close to Bristol!


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

From Wide World Magazine, February, 1958.

Must've been a few of these went to sea. Look at that voltage range. No need for an inverter with this baby(Thumb)


----------



## K urgess

*Queen Mary Propeller is Delivered*

From the Weekly Illustrated News in January 1936


----------



## david

Some great stuff, Marconi !!
A question though about some of the copy in the Beer ad.
Reads.."Beer is stronger now..."
Does that mean a higher(stronger), Alcoholic content.??
If so, why did they need to make it 'stronger' (i.e. stronger than what). Do you get my drift?
Or could it mean they have lifted their Market Share? , thus stonger than (say) Whisky or Gin?.
Would be interested hearing any comments from consumers of the product from those days.
Regards,
David D.


----------



## dom

*dom*



Marconi Sahib said:


> From Wide World Magazine, February, 1958.
> 
> Must've been a few of these went to sea. Look at that voltage range. No need for an inverter with this baby(Thumb)


remember these eddystones from the B.P.ships in 52/53 great radios


----------



## cynter

Marconi Sahib........
You're a wealth of info... very interesting reading/looking at your contributions. One thing that puzzles.. how the hell did you get your Marconi badge to do the dance of the seven veils..??
Incidently, what year did you get your PMG? I got mine april '55 and within days was pressganged into it...!!!
Cheers... cynter


----------



## K urgess

David D.
Don't forget the advert is dated 1950 and the UK was still in the grip of rationing. I think up to this date the beer may still have been the wartime economy beer that everybody complained about. Sugar was rationed at the time.

Cynter
The Marconi badge dance is just me playing with a new toy that lets me do animated GIFs. It was supposed to represent the basis for Marconi - radio waves. I think all it does is make people feel seasick.
I got my PMG 11 years after you in May '66 and was signed on by Marconi in Hull while the seaman's strike was on. No press gangs but very easy to join. I wanted a bit of variety not the same company's ships all the time. 
I certainly got that!(POP)


----------



## K urgess

*From the Classified Section*

From "The Field" magazine, Coronation edition, 1953.


----------



## K urgess

*The "Queen Mary" leaves her cradle*

From the Weekly Illustrated News for March 1936.


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

Illustrated London News 8th December 1951.


----------



## benjidog

Marconi Sahib said:


> From "The Field" magazine, Coronation edition, 1953.


I wish this service was still running Fubar and I could take it to visit my daughter instead of getting stuck in a cramped plane seat next to overweight loudmouths with a personal hygiene problem. 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## K urgess

*Schoolgirls gift to the "Queen Mary"*

From the Weekly Illustrated news, March 1936


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

From the Illustrated London News, 13th August, 1955.


----------



## aleddy

*Nautical News*

Classifieds in a Belfast Newspaper of 1912, guess what it also contains ? but no longer on the front page


----------



## K urgess

*The King visits the "Queen Mary" - and the slums*

Weekly Illustrated News, March 1936.

The "King" is Edward VIII who abdicated.


----------



## aleddy

*Nautical News*

From the Belfast Newspaper 1912.

SUMMER HOLIDAY TOURS
South Africa, Madeira, The Canaries, or the Continent.
Moderate Fares
Superior Accommodation.
Apply UNION CASTLE LINE.

Never thought there was Cruising for Pleasure back then.

Repeating someone else's phrase from several months ago from 2 particular ship wreck stories, "very rare for Union Castle Line to come out of Southampton and turn Left".
Would any of these Summer Tours to the Continent have included turning left to Northern Europe ?

Cheers
Ted


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

From the Picture Post of 15th May, 1954

It's no wonder they changed the name.


----------



## aleddy

*Nautical News*

From Belfast Newspaper 1912

ELLERMAN'S
CITY & HALL LINES
Joint Service
TO EGYPT & INDIA
Fast Passenger Steamers From Liverpool
CITY OF POONA 7465 Tons
CITY OF KARACHI 5565 Tons
TRAFFORD HALL 5381 Tons
CITY OF GLASGOW 6529 Tons

Moderate Fares. Excellent Cuisine. Electric Fans.
Service recognised by Indian Government.
Special through booking facilities with NDL Line

APPLY TO
Hall Line London & Liverpool.
Ellermans City Line Liverpool & Glasgow.


----------



## Bruce Carson

Soon to become a delicacy on gourmet tables worldwide.
Monty Python, eat your heart(s) out.

From the National Geographic Magazine, November, 1939.


----------



## digby

Marconi Sahib, Hello, I just noticed the reference to the Standard Vanguard, This was one of the first cars I ever worked on when I began to learn to become a mechanic, in Bromley Kent, at KJ Motors Widmore road Bromley, in, I think 1951 or thereabouts. Amazing, thanks for the memory. Digby.


----------



## K urgess

Bruce

Now making a long overdue comeback.

It's long been a delicacy and favourite in our house. I'm a connoisseur of SPAM fritters. Especially of which brand of beans to have with them.

Freely available in our local Tesco's. This is Yorkshire, after all.(Jester)


----------



## GALTRA

*World Concord*

The "WORLD CONCORD"s other claim to fame. Who was to know that 22 months later on the 27th Nov. 1954, she would be in the news again. This time in winds of up to 115 mph and 10m waves, when without warning she broke in two.


----------



## K urgess

*The Queen Mary's Maiden Voyage*

From the Weekly Illustrated News, May 1936.


----------



## Keith Adams

Pamphlet sketch depicts the Empress of Scotland but is about the Empress of
Canada (2 funnels) ... do redeem themselves by also listing the Empress of
Scotland`s relocation trip to New York to start the winter cruising schedule.
Snowy.


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Great Sets*



Marconi Sahib said:


> From Wide World Magazine, February, 1958.
> 
> Must've been a few of these went to sea. Look at that voltage range. No need for an inverter with this baby(Thumb)


They were excellent sets, along with the 'Pye Cambridge'. A far cry from miniscule Sony world service sets of today. Do you remember the 'Akai reel to reel' tape recorders? a must have in the sixties 
Ray Jordan


----------



## slick

All,
I too like many others had an Eddystone radio terrific set but it weighed a ton (tonne), I spent many happy hours making a tailor made holdall for it. I remember two other radios although not as popular, one I think was Zenith (Worlwide?) and the other was a Halicrafter(?), was there a third the Grundig "Ocean Boy".
On another theme, as a watchkeeping Mate sunglasses played an important part in my working day, I favoured Ray Ban "Shooters" aka "c---------s gunsights" although Zeiss Umbral's and Polaroids were very popular amongst the fraternity.
Does anyone remember Dollond and Atchinson (with shades) or Bausch and Lomb binoculars, all of wartime vintage?
Anyone out there remember wearing a battledress (hairy)?
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## aleddy

From a Belfast newspaper June 25 1912.
On the bottom of 3rd column the 4 line item,

'Photographs were taken from Mr.T.K. McClean's biplane at a height of about 300 feet of the wreck of the Oceana, which could be seen clearly beaneath the water."

P&O Liner Oceana 6610 tons built 1888 sank 16/3/1912 of Eastbourne after collision with German ship Pisaqua.

Cheers 
Ted


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

From the Illustrated London News in 1960.

This photograph was used as part of an advert for cigarettes in a gold coloured packet. Since the company is still going and tobacco advertsising is definitely not PC I've removed the blurb. It's still a very nice photo.


----------



## K urgess

*The Queen Mary arrives*

This thread seems to still be getting visited even though the last post was over a month ago. I'll try and find some more old newspapers and such to add over the next few weeks. Meanwhile -

From the Weekly Illustrated News in June 1936.-


----------



## K urgess

*Once more a watch over the Rhine*

From the Weekly Illustrated News in March 1935. 72 years ago.
The nautical connection is the Rhine paddle steamers which have a rather intriguing design.


----------



## Bearsie

Marconi Sahib said:


> From the Weekly Illustrated News in March 1935. 72 years ago.
> The nautical connection is the Rhine paddle steamers which have a rather intriguing design.


Those tugs seem quite hefty. Also looks like a pontoon bridge being set up across the Rhine in the center of the picture.
With the hills and the river starting to narrow, makes me wonder where exactly this picture was taken.


----------



## non descript

*Well Done*



Marconi Sahib said:


> This thread seems to still be getting visited even though the last post was over a month ago. I'll try and find some more old newspapers and such to add over the next few weeks. Meanwhile -
> 
> From the Weekly Illustrated News in June 1936.-


Well done Kris, I only just found this thread. Nice one and thank you. (Thumb)


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

From Punch magazine 27th February 1963.
A lot changes in 44years.


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

From Punch Magazine, 21st October 1964.


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

Advert for Cunard from the Tom Webster Annual for 1930.
Tom Webster was a sports cartoonist for the Daily Mail in the 20s and 30s.


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

Advert for White Star from the Tom Webster Annual for 1930.


----------



## Aldinga

*Health & Safety*

Here is an advert from Adlard Coles : Merchant Ships World Built 1957 volume.
I don’t think they would get away with it to day, the chap with the bald spot on top looks like he must be reaching into his jacket pocket for his copy of the Health and Safety Act. The chap with the peak cap next to him seems to be entering into the spirit of it.

Ron


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

Cunard advert from the Daily Mail publication "Tom Webster's Annual" of 1933


----------



## K urgess

*Athenia sunk by U-boat*

From the War Illustrated, September 23rd 1939, Volume I, Number 2.
This publication was a weekly news magazine produced throughout WWII. 
It had also been produced under the same title throughout WWI.

The Athenia was sunk by a U-boat on the 3rd of September 1939 at 7.45pm.
For further information - http://www.mikekemble.com/ww2/athenia.html

The second photograph mentioned in the article is the second thumbnail and I include it as an example of "poetic licence". It doesn't look an awful lot like the Athenia, more like a tanker.


----------



## Bernard McIver

*Athenia sunk by Uboat*

The funnel markings on the second photograph certainly resemble those of Athenia. However if this was indeed Athenia the funnel position would indicate that she broke in two. The positioning of the masts also raises queries. Quite a mystery.
Bernard McIver


----------



## JoK

99% of these pre-dated my entrance into the world(==D) 
Interesting reading.
You must have stacks of these around!


----------



## K urgess

*Bremen Escapes*

From the War Illustrated, September 1939.

See - http://ocean-liners.schuminweb.com/ships/bremen.asp for more details.


----------



## K urgess

*From the classifieds*

White Star advert from the Daily Mail publication "Tom Webster's Annual" of 1933.

For those interested in ship research I've added a second scan showing White Star's 1933 schedule in more detail.

I wouldn't mind paying those prices now.


----------



## K urgess

*Mr. HERBERT-ON-THAMES*

I was going to post this in the current Yachties thread but decided it came more under the yesteryear's news heading.

It comes from a small magazine called "Gen" produced fortnightly for the edification of the three allied services in the Middle East and Persia-Iraq Commands.

Attached are the article heading, the front cover and one of the cover girls mentioned on the cover.

This is from issue number 64 for July 29th, 1944.

"An American reporter -JOSEPH J. THORNDIKE Jr. of “Life" — goes on river patrol with Britain's foremost humorist; whose war effort is four- fold - as author, astronomer, M.P. and conservator of London’s river.

All is quiet along the Thames this morning, I make this report after a nocturnal tour of inspection with Petty Officer Alan Patrick Herbert; R.N.P.S., M.P., Thames' Conservator and commanding officer of the Naval Auxiliary Boat _Water Gipsy_.
Petty Officer Herbert is Britain's No.1 humorist, perennial contributor to Punch and author of numerous books and shows. He is also a Member of Parliament. The day before the war started he was mobilised, along with his private cruiser, as part of the River Emergency Service and has been patrolling the Thames ever since.
I had arranged to meet Mr. Herbert last evening in a small pub beside the river, about 10 miles above London. It was a night of absolute blackout, unrelieved by moon or star. A cold dampness, not quite fog, hung over the river which flowed past invisible to a man standing on the bank. Even the pub, one of many thoughtfully provided by the English as a refuge from the dismal river night, was a rather chill and cheerless spot, I was having an 'arf bitter and hearing about a man who had jumped into the river the night before when Mr, Herbert entered, followed by a young seaman.
After apologizing for "not looking very sheveled" (though in fact he was quite kempt) he peered around the little pub and inquired:. "Where are Boghurst and Westbody?” These, gentlemen, it developed, were two Civil Defense officers who had undertaken to meet us in the pub in order to ride on the _Water Gipsy_ during her night exercise, "Tom," said Mr. Herbert to the sailor, "go and look for Mr. Woghurst and Mr, Westbury." Tom parted reluctantly from a large mug of beer and disappeared into the blackout where we heard him hallooing in vain for the missing dignitaries.
It was now time to start the night's exercise, and since there was no sign of the lost officers we started for the river. "Poor Wodburst," said Mr. Herbert, peering into the darkness, "poor Wetbody." We groped our way to the bank, where Tom was waiting in a tiny dinghy to row us out to the _Water Gipsy_.
As we cast off and started down the river, Mr. Herbert explained the purpose of the exercise. In the days of the blitz, when the Germans used to drop mines in the Thames, an elaborate system of watches was set up all along the river. No mines have been dropped now for almost two years, but the mine watchers still stand guard. To keep them on their toes, the _Water Gipsy_ makes periodic night trips and at stated points on the river performs certain suspicious-looking acts. The watchers on the bank are supposed to make note of these and report them to headquarters.
For this exercise the _Water Gipsy_ carries a small balloon, five feet in diameter, attached to the stern by a cable about 100 feet long. At the base of the balloon is a light which can be flashed on from the boat. When we reached the first point in the exercise Tom sent the balloon up, flashed the light on it and hauled it down again. The whole operation took about six seconds. When it was completed a light shone from the shore in recognition,
As we proceeded down the river this exercise was repeated every few hundred yards at pre-arranged stations. Each balloon ascension was accompanied by an exchange of curious sounds between Mr. Herbert at the wheel and his two crew members, Tom and Stan, Mr. Herbert is inclined to swallow his words, while Tom and Stan speak respectively in a Yorkshire and a Lancashire accent. Not only to an American ear does this offer difficulties. The boys complain that it is "'ard to tell what the Skipper's sayin'" while "Mr. Herbert admits he "can't understand ‘em half the time." Despite this linguistic obstacle, the exercise proceeded smoothly. After most of the ascensions we got an answering flash from the shore. The watchers are supposed merely to report the balloon to headquarters, but most of them also flash a friendly acknowledgment to the _Water Gipsy_.
Late in the evening we finished the course and tied up at a pier, Mr. Herbert bade me goodnight and, as I went ashore, called after me, "Too bad about Boghurst and Wetbottom.” (They had, it turned out later, been waiting at the wrong pub.)
This night exercise is only a small part of Mr. Herbert's work. During the day he patrols a 60-mile "beat" between Teddington and Southend, performing such varied duties as helping a lighter in distress, saving a suicide or searching for old, un-exploded mines on the bottom. It is a full-time job, requiring Mr. Herbert to be ready for action day or night and to sleep on board the _Water Gipsy_. For a man who served in the last war and has five grand-children, life on the Thames in winter is a rugged assignment.
The _Water Gipsy_ was built for Mr. Herbert before the war, especially for cruising on the Thames. To the effete yachtsmen of Long Island Sound, used to sleek lines and glittering brass, it might seem an unlovely craft. But it was designed to Mr. Herbert's specifications, based on a deep knowledge of the river, and it has the true beauty of the functional. If it looks rather like a mud scow, that is because the Thames is a very muddy stream, filled with shallows and bars and swept by a strong tide with treacherous currents. Below deck the _Water Gipsy_ has an engine room, a tiny cabin with two narrow bunks and a tinier galley where one of the crewmen cooks meals. In the fore part of the boat is a coal grate which scarcely serves to dissipate the damp river chill, but discharges a continuous cloud of smoke over the deck. When Mr. Herbert is at the wheel, this smoke customarily streams back in his face, further lowering the normally low visibility of the Thames atmosphere.
Mr. Herbert takes a sort of proprietary interest in the Thames. He has lived on its bank, at Hammersmith, for 25 years and is a member of the Board of Thames Conservators, by appointment of His Majesty. Long before the war he and his craft were so well-known that the sight-seeing boats which used to ply the river in peacetime always included him, somewhat to his embarrassment, among the objects of interest. Mr. Herbert, enjoying the sun on deck on a summer afternoon, grew used to the voice of the barker shouting: "Just ahead is the Tower Bridge and on your right Mr. A. P. 'Erbert, the well-known humorist, enjoyin' 'is siesta."
Mr. Herbert, who entertains the novel idea that the Thames at London is fit for swimming, is probably the only man of letters who has swum from Waterloo Bridge to Westminster Bridge. This memorable feat was the result of a sudden impulse one summer afternoon when the _Water Gipsy_ was tied up near Waterloo Bridge. Diving quietly into the murky water, Mr. Herbert floated along peacefully, submerged except for a tuft of grey hair and a beak nose, until two passing canoeists sighted him. Paddling up, they inspected him closely and inquired: “Aren't you A.P. Herbert, the famous humorist?" Somewhat disconcerted, Mr. Herbert admitted he was and paddled on under Charing Cross Bridge, from which a small boy spat at him, missing. The sight-seeing boat was now approaching and Mr. Herbert sank low in the water, pretty sure that for once he could remain incognito. But as she chugged past, he heard the barker shouting: "On your left the 'Ouses of Parliament, on your right the London County 'All. Up ahead, just in front of the famous 'Otel Savoy is Cleopatra's Needle, brought all the way from little ol’ Egypt, and the gentleman in the water is Mr. A.P. 'Erbert, the well-know humorist." Mr. Herbert made land a few moments later at Westminster Bridge, and climbed dripping from the Thames to the cheers of a small gathering.
Like many other yachtsmen, Mr. Herbert signed on for the river patrol a little after Munich and went on active service Sept. 2, 1939, the day before Britain declared war. Since his first station was at Lambeth Bridge, almost outside the Houses of Parliament, he went ashore on Sept. 3 to hear Prime Minister Chamberlain deliver his war speech. But just before the House met the air-raid sirens sounded and Mr. Herbert made a dramatic exit from the Commons, rushing down to his waiting dinghy at the Speaker's Stairs. While his fellow M.P.s cheered lustily from the Terrace, the Member for Oxford University climbed aboard his boat and chugged off to defend .the heart of the Empire. Like a good many others, he half expected the city to be destroyed that day.
The _Water Gipsy_ had a narrow escape a few months later, when a bomb missed her by only a few yards. But her real trial by fire began on Sept. 7, 1940, when German bombers made their first spectacular attack on the London docks. On that terrible night she was the first boat to get through the half mile of flaming warehouses, wharves, piers and drifting barges by the Surrey Commercial Docks. The west wind blew a sheet of smoke and sparks across the river and Mr. Herbert wondered whether his wooden, petrol-burning boat would get through, but the _Water Gipsy_ made it with no more damage than the scars of a few bomb fragments. The high point of the _Water Gipsy_'s battle service came four nights later. A fire had broken out above Lambeth Bridge and Mr. Herbert ran up past the Houses of Parliament to see if he could help. The Navy had not then provided the _Water Gipsy_ with any arms but Mr. Herbert had just acquired unofficially, from a certain ministry, a Lewis gun. It was a clear night, the German planes were coming over low and Mr. Herbert's mate was longing to have a go at them. They made fast to a lighter and the mate blazed happily away for most of the night. Their weapon was not one that is ordinarily effective against aircraft and there is no proof that it brought down any planes. But as Mr. Herbert remarks: "It was a contribution to the first good noise that British guns made in the blitz. Furthermore it was the most westerly action ever fought in the River Thames."
The higher command, however took a poor view of this action. Someone had shot down a barrage balloon and the _Water Gipsy_ was suspected. The next day Mr. Herbert was pursued at every station he visited along the river by peremptory messages to explain why he had fired without orders. Considerably aggrieved he sat up until 2 a.m. the next morning writing a long report in which he denied shooting down the balloon and inquired whether in fact he was not permitted to fire his weapons except in case of attack upon his own ship. "Such a limitation” he concluded, "does not appear to be in accordance with the traditions of the Royal Navy and will be observed with reluctance by the crew of this vessel." The Admiralty failed to answer this question directly, but Mr. Herbert felt that he had scored a moral victory when his commanding officer, upon meeting him shortly afterwards remarked : "I say, old boy, you don't want to go on with that, do you?" Today Mr. Herbert's full-time naval job does not prevent him from carrying on his two careers. While piloting the _Water Gipsy_ along the river, he may be composing in his mind his next Week's poem for Punch, or a speech in the House of Commons, or a letter to the Times.
Herbert letters are apt to be terse and pointed. In pursuit of a campaign against the use of long unwieldy words such as "decontamination," "evacuee" and "dehydration," he once wrote to the editor of the Times :
"Sir: It has been aquating hard. I am now going to dehydrate my socks."
This crusade was foredoomed to failure but others have met with more success, notably his movement to reform the ancient British divorce laws. His attack on this problem was twofold. First, as a humorist, he wrote a book called Holy Deadlock. Then, as a legislator, he introduced a private member's bill in the House of Commons and got it passed without government support.
Mr. Herbert's latest campaign, inspired directly by his nocturnal cruises on the Thames, is to reform the system of astronomical nomenclature. He has devised a whole new set of names for the stars. Under his system the constellation Orion, for instance, including such stars as Betelgeuse, Bellatrix, Alnilam and, Nair al Saif, becomes the constellation "The Sailors," made up of Nelson, Hawkins, Drake, Cabot, Cook, Columbus, da Gama and Magellan, If he is accused of taking a narrow point of view in choosing mostly British sailors, Mr. Herbert can point out that adequate attention is paid to other nationalities in other parts of the sky. His constellation "Tyrants" (Draco) is wholly foreign, including Hitler, Mussolini, Robespierre, Tamerlane, Attila and Kubla Khan.
Mr. Herbert presented his new system to the Royal Astronomical Society, which replied cautiously : “Your suggestion was received with appreciation. At the same time it was felt that as far as astronomy was concerned, the adoption of such a change would require international agreement, which is clearly impracticable at the present time."
It is convenient for Mr. Herbert that his place of business, like his home, is directly on the river. If he should decide tomorrow to introduce a bill for changing the names of the stars, he could simply tie up the _Water Gipsy_ at Westminster Pier, step across the street, hand in his bill to the clerks, and return to his boat. Any Herbert bill is bound to receive attention and courteous treatment from the House of Commons. For Mr. Herbert is responsible for keeping mines out of the river which flows past the walls of the House. And no one knows when the Germans may again start dropping mines in the river."


----------



## K urgess

*Turn Indicated*

"Women motorists will undoubtedly be follow-
ing, with keen interest, the success or failure of 
the experiment being carried out on U.S.N. 
Golden Eagle. Amber coloured trafficators,
twenty feet long, have been fitted on the flying
bridge to indicate direction of turn.
Is it possible that the day will come when the 
captain of a ship leaving Southampton gives
orders for the trafficator to be operated to show
he is turning right at the Isle of Wight---and then
leaves it out all the way to New York?"

From the Marconi Mariner, July/August, 1961.
Obviously pre PC days. (EEK)


----------



## Keltic Star

slick said:


> All,
> 
> Anyone out there remember wearing a battledress (hairy)?
> Yours aye,
> Slick


Yup. Part of Furness Withy & Prince Line uniform requirement for Cadets late 50's worn on docking stations. At least saved the doeskin uniform from total ruin when stowing the anchor in the chain locker. Some Mates were decent enough to allow us to wear boiler suits for this job.


----------



## K urgess

*Ships Saved In Liverpool Dock Fire*

10th November, 1949.
Fireboats trained their hoses on a rubber
warehouse at Gladstone Dock, Liverpool, which 
burned throughout the night. Firemen struggling
for hours amid black smoke and ankle deep in
molten rubber failed to confine the flames,
and early today almost the whole warehouse, 
400 yards long and 30 feet in width, was burning.
Seven two-ton cranes crashed from the roof with
roars that shook buildings in the neighbourhood,
and molten rubber oozed out until it had covered
a quarter mile of dock road-way, over-running 
sand dams built to stop it. Most of the ships
were moved from the danger area.

PHOTO SHOWS -
Choking black smoke billows
over the Gladstone Dock as the warehouse
blazes while tugs are seen moving
the cargo ship HELENUS to safety.

Press release by Keystone Press Agency.


----------



## K urgess

Time to resurrect this with some more news from "yesteryear".

From the Marconi Mariner house magazine Volume 1 number 1 - July & August, 1947.-

"Marconi's Wireless Telegraph Co. have
received an order for twelve telegraph/
telephone transmitters, thirty triple-diversity
high speed receivers and 150 commercial
receivers for China.
The order is valued at £300,000."

"SUMMER TIME
Single Summer Time 16th March to 12th April.
Double Summer Time 13th April to 10th August.
Single Summer Time 11th August to 2nd November"

"The Canadian Pacific Liner _Duchess of Bedford_
is to be renamed _Empress of India_. The _Duchess_
_of Richmond_ becomes _Empress of Canada_."

"The BBC has ordered its first 'F.M.' (frequency
modulation) transmitter for regular service.
The new transmitter - a 25 kilowatt Marconi 
Installation - will be manufactured at Chelmsford."

"Relaxation in the instruction issued regarding the
Ministry of Transport's Official Wireless Log have
been notified by the Inspector of Wireless Teleg-
raphy. G.P.O. Radio Officers can obtain details from
any of the Company's Depots."


----------



## sparkie2182

i can confirm the above........

sonar array housed within.


the "P&O" boats of the R.N, (Porpoise & Oberon class) both had the "sonar domes" forward.


----------

